# Outhouse & laundry set up



## Backyardcreek (Feb 12, 2015)

We've a piece of undeveloped property with no utilities that I'll be utilizing for a few experiments. This is the initial plan so I need suggestions/advice that will assist me, please.

I've three small greenhouses approximately 8' W x 16' L x 7' H each. One will be set up as hydroponics, one with aquaponics, one in ground planting. 

Since there is no utilities, I'd like to build a structure that will:
1-be easily broken down for next winter 
2-house a composting toilet with adjacent outdoor shower & outdoor hand washing station
3-Thoughts were to add water catchment system on the green houses to supply water to the green house as well as the shower/hand washing station
4-considering adding a black bladder bag/s to allow us to have a hot shower

Since we're doing this, my thought was go ahead and set up a laundry area to deal with the clothing. This may not be difficult since I am considering utilizing a stainless mop bucket sink for the hand washing station.
-has anyone actually used the mop bucket wringer when doing laundry? 
Was it good or bad experience? 
-would like to use the glass wash boards (have read these were better then the metal wash boards). Anyone have actual hands on experience? Good &/or bad?
- how to deal with grey water. I'm reading a lot of conflicting articles so would like feed back from anyone with experience in this.

Thank you for any advice.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I would be more inclined to use a 5 gallon or large bucket with a toilet plunger for agitation to clean laundry, wash boards are very labour intensive. most camp laundry is under garments that just need the sweat washed out. 

I have a plan for a drilled bucket spin dryer in my head, but it has yet to be prototyped


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

In our experience the mop wringers do a lousy job. We purchased a hand crank wringer from Lemans. They also have what's called a "rapid washer" that works better than a toilet plunger for agitating laundry. Washboards suck for doing laundry. We lay particularly soiled clothes on a bench then scrub the soiled section with a scrub brush and a little bit of soap. You don't need a hard bristle brush either (they just wear your clothes out faster). You just want to work the soap into the fabric.

The book: _Create an Oasis with Greywater_, by Art Ludwig has some creative ideas for using greywater. It's definitely worth the money IMO.

Obviously you need to be aware of local laws/restrictions.


----------



## Backyardcreek (Feb 12, 2015)

*Spin drier...funny you mentioned that*

Watched a national news this morning & they were featuring new must have gadgets. One of those items was very large/approximately 4-5 gallon 'salad spinner' gadget. The purpose was to spin dry clothing.

Liked the idea but I would probably not like the price.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I have a washboard collection that I have actually used to wash laundry with. You will come to hate your washboards. If you use one for agitating all your laundry it will get tiring and your hands with get beat up. I think having a stainless steel or wood washboard is good for stains. Washboards are designed to be used with bar laundry soap and require you to wet the garment then soap it up with the bar then scrub on the board.

The Rapid washer (also called a breathing washer) is good for washing laundry. It is the plunger style agitator that you see. If you can find an old stainless one in good condition GET IT! Otherwise the blue plastic ones are fine. Do not just get a rubber plunger and cut holes in it. It will not work as well.

I do not have a wringer but a hand crank laundry spinner. Think large salad spinner made out of a washing machine.

Clothesline and several hundred clothespins for drying.

EDIT

As MMM said to treat soiled clothing with a tiny bit of soap and a brush. I use DAWN dish soap to treat stains and an old toothbrush to scrub it. Works wonders and I have found a use for the toothbrushes that would otherwise be in a landfill. I keep a coffee can under my kitchen sink to store the toothbrushes once they have been cleaned and boiled.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Backyardcreek said:


> Since there is no utilities, I'd like to build a structure that will:
> 1-be easily broken down for next winter
> 2-house a composting toilet with adjacent outdoor shower & outdoor hand washing station
> 3-Thoughts were to add water catchment system on the green houses to supply water to the green house as well as the shower/hand washing station
> ...


Sounds like a travel trailer would satisfy most of your needs, many of them even have an outdoor shower & wash up area. They're pretty efficient to run solar on too. You can pick up a bumper pull of $1-2000 if you're patient & look & would be comfortable to boot!


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

A james washer might be a better idea than a bucket and plunger, they come with a wringer too.http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/86/5a/f4/865af4144102073387fe1d16099a5777.jpg

I think Lehmans has them


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Tirediron said:


> A james washer might be a better idea than a bucket and plunger, they come with a wringer too.http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/86/5a/f4/865af4144102073387fe1d16099a5777.jpg
> 
> I think Lehmans has them


They work great but at $599.00 are a little too steep in price for this cheapskate. And you still need a separate rinse tub or do the rinse in the washer (clean water) after you're all finished with the wash cycle.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Grimm said:


> ...I do not have a wringer but a hand crank laundry spinner. Think large salad spinner made out of a washing machine. ...


More info please!!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

mosquitomountainman said:


> More info please!!!


It is just a beat up old washing machine that no longer works. The lid has been removed and a large hand crank has been attached to the agitator. It works like a large salad spinner.

With a little work and some gears the crank could be on the side but I'd rather stand then bend to crank it. Hell! You could even make it horse powered with even more work. Think of the old mule or horse powered blacksmith shops.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Backyardcreek said:


> We've a piece of undeveloped property with no utilities that I'll be utilizing for a few experiments.
> Thank you for any advice.


Do you have any experience with any of this? I'd like to know if your knowledge & ability level is at the lower end or middle.

Why does the structure need to be able to be broken down? 
You can convert nearly ANY trailer - even a _boat_ trailer - into a portable living quarters.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Backyardcreek said:


> We've a piece of undeveloped property with no utilities .... One will be set up as hydroponics, one with aquaponics,
> 
> _Since there is no utilities_, .


Since there is no utilities...

how will you keep your fish from dying?

It takes a LOT (I mean a LOT!!) of solar power and batteries to run the air and water pumps for aquaponics. Even windmills don't always work 'cause the wind doesn't always blow.

Where will you be hauling your water in from?

And in what type of containers?


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Grimm said:


> It is just a beat up old washing machine that no longer works. The lid has been removed and a large hand crank has been attached to the agitator. It works like a large salad spinner.
> 
> With a little work and some gears the crank could be on the side but I'd rather stand then bend to crank it. Hell! You could even make it horse powered with even more work. Think of the old mule or horse powered blacksmith shops.


Thanks, can't really tell how it works in the photo but I love the swords, etc. in the background!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Thanks, can't really tell how it works in the photo but I love the swords, etc. in the background!


As a the mule or horse walks the circle they move the turbine.


----------



## Backyardcreek (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks for the input.
- property is close to our current residence so we're not living on the property
- just wish to apply theories to practice to find out what works for us
- hydroponics ... Well all ideas are great at first blush, that's what these forums are for...direct & advise. Had originally thought about solar (we have small panels given to us). Researched & previous post has me inclined to scratch that experiment off to a future date/different set up
- did not want to install permanent structures at this time. Winter is tough here ... Lots of wind. Also would like to carry to outdoor events, etc.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Just as a side note, you will have to make sure the soap you use for laundry and/or body wash is safe for your plants. Do a search on using grey water. You can find a list of "safe" soap to use.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Backyardcreek said:


> - did not want to install permanent structures at this time. Winter is tough here ... Lots of wind. Also would like to carry to outdoor events, etc.


Look into building some simple 8' x 8' structures. The 4 walls can all be stacked on the 8 x 8 floor assembly. Decking screws assemble & disassemble it. Plenty of room for twin size bed and a small table/cooking area.

The roof should be single pitch - plenty of ideas for that, too.


----------

